
Parse 2.0 - gfosco
https://medium.com/@newfosco/parse-2-0-600839abebdf
======
tlrobinson
_" Since these things happened on the same day, some have mistakenly assumed
that they were related."_

Huh? How could you _not_ think two announcements about the same service on the
same day by the same company were related?

Facebook totally could have spun this as "We're open sourcing Parse! (oh, and
deprecating parse.com)" but a blog post called "Moving On" wouldn't have been
the way to do it.

Regardless, releasing an open source version of the service you're shutting
down is a hell of a lot more than most companies would do, so kudos to
Facebook/Parse for that.

~~~
gfosco
I guess I was trying to be funny and make a point at the same time... Of
course people would think they were related.

The initial messaging could have been more positive, absolutely.

~~~
nashadelic
I do feel for your situation. It's apparent that this was the management's
plan and you might not have been communicate to. Excited about Parse 2.0
nonetheless!

------
didip
Out of curiosity, I thought there were a few blog posts about how Parse is
written in Go.

But based on this blog post, it looks like you are re-implementing
[https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server) as a node app. Why not
open source the original code?

~~~
zitterbewegung
It could be because Parse was engineered not to be easily deployed but heavily
dependent on Facebook infrastructure or the code that is there isn't fit for
release.

~~~
ec109685
It didn't use Facebook's infrastructure:
[https://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/parse/](https://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/parse/)

------
csmajorfive
Fosco, you're doing a great job with this. Thanks for continuing to work so
hard to help Parse developers.

------
pbreit
Could this be even better than parse.com since you can program the server?
That's what I never quite understood about Parse. It seemed like you had to do
pretty much everything in the client/app which seemed like a severe
limitation.

~~~
amelius
That's the genius behind parse (from the perspective of their creators): they
don't have to run your code, so they don't even have to think about all the
issues that come with that (security, CPU usage, etcetera). Firebase used the
same trick.

~~~
csmajorfive
That's just not true. Most reasonably mature apps were running code on our
servers via Cloud Code. And it's hardly genius or a trick to have thick client
SDKs.

------
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server)

------
shekyboy
Why not open source the dashboard code as well?

I have been looking at migrating options and would like to have something as
close as possible to original Parse.com

The dashboard was such huge help in testing, debugging etc. Suggest opening
that up too so other players can run that as well.

~~~
gfosco
That is in the works. [https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server/issues/3](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server/issues/3)

~~~
shekyboy
Awesome! I would love to see one of the providers take that up and offer that
in the migration process.

One of the best things Parse offered was ability to purely focus on
application code and not worry about anything else. Tech pundits may balk at
this approach but for a startup looking for product/market fit, this works.
Until we have that nothing else matters.

------
esusatyo
I'm curious as to why you decided to left out push notification. That was one
of my favourite Parse features, and I think it's why a lot of people use it.

Was it too hard or time consuming to re implement?

~~~
gfosco
Check the pull requests, as Push delivery is in-review and landing very soon.
At least one developer has already pulled the diff and got it working.

------
rglullis
There is an alternative universe where I push
[https://github.com/dgrtwo/ParsePy/issues/13#issuecomment-160...](https://github.com/dgrtwo/ParsePy/issues/13#issuecomment-16022336)
a little bit more, and actually complete the python server implementation of
the Parse API.

I wonder what would be happening at this universe if it also saw this "closing
née open-sourcing of Parse": would a competing implementation get sudden
traction? Would I be selling bitnami images (that is what I was thinking about
how to make money with it) for mobile developers who didn't want to mess with
backend services? Would it land me a job on Facebook? Would I take it?

------
zyxley
So... what is Parse? Neither the blog post nor the repo give any idea what
you'd actually use the parse-server package for.

~~~
xyzzy4
I guess the assumption is that anyone looking for parse-server has already
used Parse in the past.

------
xyzzy4
What you should've done instead is make another closed source Parse under a
different name, get acquired for $X million, then do it again ad infinitum.

~~~
err4nt
You can start by relabelling the open sourced Parse right now!

------
zamalek
That's the great thing about open source: a project can outlive its
stewardship.

------
draw_down
It's great that the Parse server got open sourced, no doubt. But a lot of
people rely/relied on Parse for sending push notifications... you know, that
pesky little item listed as "unsupported" in the parse-server README.

~~~
pbreit
What's the current best option for sending push notifications? Is there an
equivalent to Mailgun, SendGrid, Mandrill, SES? UrbanAirship? Does Twilio do
it? Or do you just go direct to Apple/Google?

~~~
firloop
I've had a lot of positive experience with Amazon SNS. It's reasonably priced
($1/million push notifications) and makes sending notifications as easy as
hitting an HTTP endpoint. We deliver a couple million notifications a month
and have had no problems.

~~~
rstupek
Second that with our experience sending 1m push notifications a day to
android/ios

~~~
bschwindHN
Thirded. It was actually a little annoying getting the message structure right
(putting an escaped JSON string inside of JSON isn't the most intuitive
thing), but once I got that working it's been smooth sailing.

